# Which character are you from Pushkin's 'Eugene Onegin'?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Today (6th June) is the birthday of Alexander Pushkin (1799 - 1837). To mark that event 'Russia beyond the headlines' has made this quiz:

https://rbth.com/literature/2015/06/05/which_character_are_you_from_eugene_onegin_46677.html


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

TxllxT said:


> Today (6th June) is the birthday of Alexander Pushkin (1799 - 1837). To mark that event 'Russia beyond the headlines' has made this quiz:
> 
> https://rbth.com/literature/2015/06/05/which_character_are_you_from_eugene_onegin_46677.html


I took the quiz. Most of the multiple choice answers I could have checked "none of the above." However, I am in support of the idea of preaching Pushkin. And I love the Tchaikovsky opera.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

'Congratulations! You are [blank]' 

Other thoughts: Russians really are very cultured: I've never read Kant or Adam Smith. And tattoos are never a good idea. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Fun fact: Glazunov's grandfather Ilya Ivanovich made the deal with Pushkin to publish_ Eugene Onegin_, the first ever made and the only publication of the poem-novel in Pushkin's lifetime. Yep. That's how far back the Glazunov book-publishing firm went, for several generations since the 18th century, and that's why his family was so rich. 

It's only proper Glazunov wrote a cantata for Pushkin later.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

'Congratulations! You are [blank]' That happened to me too!

However I know which character I am - Triquet. Well I'd be M. Triquet. I sing this tribute at a birthday party and my singing is so bad it annoys everyone even the young lady whose birthday it is.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

sospiro said:


> 'Congratulations! You are [blank]' That happened to me too!


I got that too. Must mean I flunked. I really could not identify with most of the answers so choose the least unlike me answers, which sometimes was very difficult.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, I quit the quiz because a couple of those questions (like the quotation one) I just couldn't answer! But I would say I'm most like Lensky.

Opening the link did introduce me to a wonderful illustration I'd never seen before, so I'm grateful I did.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Unquizzed, I guess I would be prince Gremin (being a bass and deeply loving his aria).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I would be Tatiana, because I've known the feeling of being fond of someone that I was pretty sure wasn't going to reciprocate the way I wanted. And, nothing happened. It would be weird if I were to cross this individual one day and have that Act 3 instance where he says "You're right! I _should _love you after all!" but it's all too late and what-not. *sad laugh*

AND OMG ANOTHER FUN FACT Glazunov had a sister 2 years younger than him, Lena Konstantinovna, who was a minorly successful opera singer and she sang in this opera in the 1890s. She played the role of Tatiana's sister Olga, Lensky's beloved, i.e. the one that Onegin starts flirting with at Tatiana's birthday party, and the argument and duel ensues, etc. Talk about scandalous female role!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Frankly, I am unable to identify with any of the characters, which doesn't mean I don't feel for them. But I am not of that class either by circumstances or imagination (except for Pierre Bezukov, but he is off somewhere else) and unable to put myself in their head spaces, especially with regard to romance. Onegin's earlier dismissal of Tatiana is based on her naivete, his later reassessment on her sophisticated appearance, in neither neither case her person. How shallow is that? Lensky, on the other hand, is a yutz. Challenging someone to a deadly duel over a flirtation is downright supercilious. Shouting match, even hitting a little, maybe. But death is so permanent. And Onegin is another aristocratic empty suit. The character I have most empathy with is Filippyevna, who is not deluded, vain or mannered. But such is the power of art I get caught up in the story, anyway.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

oh my, if we talk about Tchaikovsky opera, I'd say it's weak compared to Pushkin's text and way to sentimental ....well, for my taste ( and I know this opera quite well ) even though I like Tchaikovsky's other works. As for the novel itself, it's underrated in some parts of the world,what a pity, because characters are profound and solid, ....and lots of wisdom hidden behind all those passions that are on a foreground.... one of the very best by Pushkin as far as I can judge. answering the question about the character I would identify myself with I choose Evgeny


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

helenora said:


> oh my, if we talk about Tchaikovsky opera, I'd say it's weak compared to Pushkin's text and way to sentimental ....well, for my taste ( and I know this opera quite well ) even though I like Tchaikovsky's other works. As for the novel itself, it's underrated in some parts of the world,what a pity, because characters are profound and solid, ....and lots of wisdom hidden behind all those passions that are on a foreground.... one of the very best by Pushkin as far as I can judge. answering the question about the character I would identify myself with I choose Evgeny


It's true, the opera version is the only one I know. I'll need to pick up a copy of the novel and brush up on Pushkin and discover what I had been missing.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

helenora said:


> oh my, if we talk about Tchaikovsky opera, I'd say it's weak compared to Pushkin's text and way to sentimental ....well, for my taste ( and I know this opera quite well ) even though I like Tchaikovsky's other works. As for the novel itself, it's underrated in some parts of the world,what a pity, because characters are profound and solid, ....and lots of wisdom hidden behind all those passions that are on a foreground.... one of the very best by Pushkin as far as I can judge. answering the question about the character I would identify myself with I choose Evgeny


True, personally I find Tchaikovsky's rendering of Pique Dame more respectful to Pushkin's original.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

that's true. I thought the same thing, Pique Dame is his mature work, at least it is for my taste.


----------

